# My husband ex crazy



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

She went my husband work and talk to top commander that he haven't pay her last few months less.

Only reason he didn't because she took all the tax without telling him. Also she probably have a job when you have a job money also change. That mean we can send more less but everytime we ask about tax and job she keep ignoring us. Finally we decided less send a money since she ignoring.

And she try hurting us because recently we have a new born baby. His boss think she is just so jealous trying hurting us lol...

I wonder if this case we can do something about it as a by the law.
She still live under his name in the house.
We try take his name off also.

She truly trying hurting our family
And luckily his work don't give a **** about her.
Sounds like are make fun of her. How dumb she is


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop playing the victim card.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Did he cheat on her with you?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Yoni said:


> She went my husband work and talk to top commander that he haven't pay her last few months less.
> 
> Only reason he didn't because she took all the tax without telling him. Also she probably have a job when you have a job money also change. That mean we can send more less but everytime we ask about tax and job she keep ignoring us. Finally we decided less send a money since she ignoring.
> 
> ...


When there has been a change where one person is making money they didn't use to make and there's some sort of money exchange between the eXes, you do need to go back before a judge. You can either do that through your attorney or you might try just calling the family court clerk at the courthouse and ask them how you go about that.


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

Diana7 said:


> Did he cheat on her with you?


No. She cheating on him and he left


----------



## Yoni (Feb 7, 2021)

OnTheRocks said:


> Stop playing the victim card.


Who is victim? Am I? When ? Lol


----------

